

Publishing gh-pages with Travis-CI - gergelyke
https://medium.com/p/53a8270e87db

======
facorreia
I've also been doing this on an open source project (play-silhouette). It's
quite handy.

I don't like doing a force push, though.

This is the script I'm using to update API docs and the website only in
commits to the master branch, and not when pull requests are validated:

[https://github.com/mohiva/play-
silhouette/blob/master/script...](https://github.com/mohiva/play-
silhouette/blob/master/scripts/update-site-from-travis)

